# guapo



## biomartix

Me gustaria saber como se le dice a un holandés que es guapo o atractivo... Gracias


----------



## Dminor

You're looking for a translation of "I find you handsome"? 

Some alternatives: 
"Ik vind je knap" ("I find you handsome"), 
"Je ziet er [geweldig/(erg) mooi] uit" ("you look [fantastic/(very) beautiful]"), 
"Je bent knap/mooi" ("you are handsome/beautiful"),
"Wat zie jij er mooi uit, zeg!" ("you are one handsome person!")

If you don't want to make a compliment, but just want to make clear that you are attracted by him/her, you could say. "Ik vind je aantrekkelijk."

Can't think of anything more. I hope you speak English.


----------



## panjabigator

How about "you look hot!"


----------



## Dminor

That would be "Je ziet er sexy uit!"


----------



## biomartix

Gracias a todos


----------



## James0007

Es un guapo => Het is een knapperd/ Het is een knappe jongen.

E guapo! => Hey lekker ding!


----------

